# Adding lime.



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

My soil analysis indicates I should add lime at 25 lbs per 1000sqft. I have never put down lime and it concerns me as it sounds like allot of lime. Soil Ph was 6 last spring when I had it tested. So my question is might I be better to apply 1/2 the recommended amount now and the other half late fall or over the winter?? Is it Ok to lime now mid August??


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The usual recommended max for lime in one application is 50 lbs per 1000. If your recommendation is for 25 lbs per 1000, you can apply that all at once. You can use the plain jane pelletized limestone that's usually around $3 per 40-lb bag. It takes time for that stuff to physically break down and migrate down into the soil, so the sooner you get it applied the better.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Also, don't apply it in conjunction with fertilizer as they don't play well together. You want to try and give 2 weeks between fertilizer and lime. Best time to apply is in late fall to early winter after your last fertilizer application as it will give more time for it to work it's way into the soil.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

I will be applying lime this Fall as well. I've been told it's cheaper in bulk at farm co-op than by-the-bag at a big box store. I'll be further investigating as the time draws closer. My last fert app will be mid Aug to slow release thru the end of my growth potential.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Save the lime for late fall. 25 lb per 1000 sq ft is a modest amount. Your pH at 6.0 is fine as is. The lab no doubt has a target of 6.5. An application this fall should bring it up and suffice for 2-3 years. But you can choose to not do it now. If it drops next year, then it becomes a bigger priority. It can wait for now. Or you can get it done this year and not worry about pH for several years.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Thanks to all for your input, good to know 25 lbs is not really a very high rate. Now I have to figure out what to put it down with, tow behind drop spreader or broadcast spreader. Think I will wait until mid to late October to put down after overseeded grass is established.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd wait until late fall, like November. In October you will be fertilizing and it's best to separate fertilizer and lime applications,


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Pannellde said:


> I will be applying lime this Fall as well. I've been told it's cheaper in bulk at farm co-op than by-the-bag at a big box store. I'll be further investigating as the time draws closer. My last fert app will be mid Aug to slow release thru the end of my growth potential.


The "farm supply" stores with in reasonable driving distances around me dont have much in the way of cheaper materials or what I call bulk products. Here in Massachusetts you need to get out to the north west part of the state.
I have been trying to find good compost locally. So far the best place is several hour drive and they have a minimum of 18 yards for delivery for $1800. The price itself is not terrible. 
Sadly they dont list anyone who distributes their product.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Yeah I'm looking at compost to top dress after seeding and same here I don't know of anyplace that has bulk and delivers. So I'm going with Leafgro at Home Depot. My best estimate is I might be able to put down 1/4 inch with a Landzie compost spreader. Twenty 1.5 cuft bags to cover about 4000 sq ft. I might mix it with one of the top soil products they sell that has peat mixed in because I have several bags. The Leafgro is a little 100 dollars for 20 bags. I think I will try to do a different section each year until I get all 30,000 sqft covered.


----------



## theycallme_d (Jul 20, 2019)

Great info guys. I was JUST looking at my backyard report again from earlier this spring they recommended the same amount of lime. This will be my first time applying too.


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

EdenMd said:


> Yeah I'm looking at compost to top dress after seeding and same here I don't know of anyplace that has bulk and delivers. So I'm going with Leafgro at Home Depot. My best estimate is I might be able to put down 1/4 inch with a Landzie compost spreader. Twenty 1.5 cuft bags to cover about 4000 sq ft. I might mix it with one of the top soil products they sell that has peat mixed in because I have several bags. The Leafgro is a little 100 dollars for 20 bags. I think I will try to do a different section each year until I get all 30,000 sqft covered.


Please let us know how that spreader works with Leafgro. I've been using municipal compost for a while so I could have this wrong, but for some reason I recall it being a consistency that would not play nice with the landzie design. I'd love to be told otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

EdenMd said:


> …Soil Ph was 6 last spring when I had it tested. …


With all due respect to all those that try to get to 6.5-7 pH, with a soil pH of 6: I wouldn't add any lime below 5.5. Does your turf look like it's not getting nutrients? If it looks great I definitely wouldn't add it because it doesn't make sense to apply nutrients that don't result in a plant response.

"Turfgrasses are fairly pH insensitive because they excrete chelating molecules from their roots to help extract soil nutrients that would otherwise be rendered unavailable by high or low pH. Application of lime is recommended if soil pH is less than 5.5 to optimize nutrient availability and reduce the risk of aluminum toxicity." https://turf.unl.edu/NebGuides/g2265.pdf


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Pannellde said:


> EdenMd said:
> 
> 
> > …Soil Ph was 6 last spring when I had it tested. …
> ...


Seems reasonable and that was my experience . I first tested my soil many years ago and PH was 5.2 I did a application rate of what the test results said ( it was a good amount and split into 3 applications) I did that and shortly after got a lawn service. They claimes my PH was fine and I only needed 10lbs/1k to maintain. 
My lawn started to go to shit when the lawn care company changed it ways. Then I had to relieve them and start again.
Test in 2019 showed again low PH 5.4 so I must have been applying just enough to maintain a low PH. I applied 1000lb/18k 
Most recent test shows Im still a bit "low" PH of 5.9 , test recomends 50/1000 which I have done 20/1000 already and going into late fall plan to do another 20/1000.
My hopes are to get it up and maintain from that point on. With the hopes of never getting to that low zone again


----------

